
After Years in the BSDs, TTY Keyboard Status Request Feature Proposed for Linux - Ultramanoid
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=TTY-Keyboard-Status-Request-RFC
======
NikkiA
And the BSDs took it from VMS where ^T dumps a nice little bit of text that
shows your CPU usage and memory usage, like such:

    
    
        $
        NODE1::NIKKI 19:56:12   (DCL)   CPU=00:00:00.01 PF=611 IO=91 MEM=453
        $

